# Beverley signs with Olympiakos



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Heat point guard Pat Beverley signs with Greek team*


> If the Miami Heat is to get any production from its recent draft class, it won't come until at least next season.
> 
> Combo guard Pat Beverley, the 42nd overall pick in the NBA Draft, has agreed to a one-year deal with European power Olympiakos and departed for Greece on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There goes that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If he does come back next season then i'm all for this. He played with a 2nd division Ukrainian team last season that I believe doesnt even exist anymore so he should get much more experience with this team, which is one of the better Euro league teams. Hopefully he doesnt ride the bench though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is a good thing. We would have had to sign him and take up a roster spot, or lose him for nothing. We can now use that spot and money for a veteran. Also, we still hold his rights, so basically, we get to develop him for free.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Olympiakos is one of the most talented teams there. This will be great experience for Patrick. You haven't played in a hostile environment until you play in Greece. They make the NBA look like Chuck E Cheese.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was pumped to see Bev play this year, but I'm actually happy about this. I was even more happy when I read it was Olympiakos, and apparently he will compete for the starting job. There's no guarantee we would've been able to dump Quinn, and we need a vet PG. Looks like we'll be signing one really soon. Hopefully after we re-up Dwyane next year and add a new big FA, Beverley will be ready to back up Mario.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Patrick Beverley isn't done with the Miami Heat


----------

